# GT #4: New Orleans Hornets (3-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2-1) [11/6]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Walton [PF] R. Turiaf [C] Battle Cat




The New Orleans Hornets 




































[PG]C. Paul [GF] M. Peterson [SF] P. Stojakovic [PF] D. West [C] T. Chandler​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Obviously this is a huge game. This is a team the Lakers have more talent than. It's also a team the Lakers could potentially be battling for one of those last place playoff spots. 

It's a good test. If not a better one than the Utah game. Last season many times the lakers came in agaisnt teams they should beat, only to wind of getting embarassed. Will this fresh look new Lakers come in here with the same defenive presense they have brought for the first three games?

Will our bench continue to make things happen while our starters get the badly needed rest? 

Should be a good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think this is a big game in the sense that we just beat two playoff teams from last season, and did it in convincing fashion, so we need to show everyone that we are capable of finally beating teams we should beat. Although the Hornets are 3-0, I think we have the better team and we should be able to contain them.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe should be able to torch Peterson and Peja but I'm still having nightmares from the game last year where they beat us without Chris Paul.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I'll have my opinions on this game starting tomorrow. I'm just gonna enjoy sleeping on this victory tonight....mmmmmm...victory....


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

We are probably going to lose, because Chris Paul is going to score 35 on Fisher with about 10 assists.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> We are probably going to lose, because Chris Paul is going to score 35 on Fisher with about 10 assists.


Why do you hate Fisher so much?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We might have real trouble defending Peja and Peterson on the perimeter. I think we can pull it out, though.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> We are probably going to lose, because Chris Paul is going to score 35 on Fisher with about 10 assists.



Did Fisher **** your wife or something? You take every opportunity to bash him.

He has been great so far this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll admit I was against the Fisher signing. But I have eaten my foot since then. The guy has not only played much better defense than I expected, but he runs the floor like the captian we needed. I love Kobe, but his role is better suited for domination in scoring. (He has been sharing the ball well the last two games though). 

Fisher isnt the best defender, but he puts heart and soul into each possesen. Rather he gets the stop or not, the effort is contagious. And rather anyone likes fish or not. He did a GREAT job on Nash in not only being annoying and getting stops, but on the other end. When a team forces Nash to play defense they struggle to win the game. Plain and simple.

Fish has been great so far. He is the leader we needed out there. If anything I think it's safe to say he is as much responsible for the last three games (I know we lost one, but played well on defense) than anyone. Him and Kobe playing defense has completely changed the look of a this team.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The lakers have ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO LOSE THIS GAME TOMORROW...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

derek is clutch, not just because of the .4 a few years back. he's just clutch, and knows what to do. i like him.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

This has to be a W. I am excited about our team again and not because of Kobe. I'm excited about our second unit. They are the key to our success and they are really fun to watch. I hope Farmar and Bynum continue to grow.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Fish is just one of the many reasons why we're almost 3-0 against the powerhouse of the Western Division. 


Huge improvement over Smush Parker, no doubt. Defensively, I dont think he's better than Parker, but Fisher offers so much more in the table.



I love the fact that we have another player that can be relied upon and has the heart to take huge shots in clutch situations.



I still dont understand why some people bash on D-Fish for not having all class talent. Y'all should know that he was'nt brought here to be our savior, but to add someone who has a high understanding of how the system works. He's also here to add veteran experience, a mental toughness and as a better floor general to this team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Fish is just one of the many reasons why we're almost 3-0 against the powerhouse of the Western Division.
> 
> 
> Huge improvement over Smush Parker, no doubt. Defensively, I dont think he's better than Parker, but Fisher offers so much more in the table.
> ...


haha yeah gotta love fish

i was going nuts when he was making shots after shots against steve nash


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> The lakers have ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO LOSE THIS GAME TOMORROW...


which is why they will more than likely lose.


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

Defense is going to be the key of course. Don't let CP3 dominate and dish out a bunch of assists and make sure Chandler is off the boards. Hornets are a tough team.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is going to be a tough game because both of thses teams have something to prove. They are both playing with a chip on their shoulder, which is the scariest kind of team to play in the early parts of the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Lakers are going to explode all over the Hornets faces!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Obviously this is a huge game. This is a team the Lakers have more talent than.


 just out of curiousity, with odom watching this game in street clothes... in what aspect do you believe the lakers have more talent than the hornets in, besides the most obvious answer in #24?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't believe the Hornets have worse talent then we do, but I believe we have more upside because of all the young guys on our team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chris Paul is still very young and has plenty of upside to trump all of what we have. This is the kind of team that has always gotten us into trouble. The loose, spread the floor type team with a creating PG and multiple jumpshooters. I hope the trend of defending the opposing team continues. The most glaring positive is no more Smush Parker to reach on Paul and refuse to compensate after getting torched off the dribble. You may also recall this team's refusal to guard the perimeter last season. I had a nightmare last night that Brian Cook was guarding David West, letting him take open jumpers and getting mercilessly pushed around down low by a player not particularly regarded as tough. Then I realized that I was actually awake and watching an old tivo recording. This is simply another early test to see if the nice start is a fluke or true change in demeanor.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Chris Paul is still very young and has plenty of upside to trump all of what we have. This is the kind of team that has always gotten us into trouble. The loose, spread the floor type team with a creating PG and multiple jumpshooters. I hope the trend of defending the opposing team continues. The most glaring positive is no more Smush Parker to reach on Paul and refuse to compensate after getting torched off the dribble. You may also recall this team's refusal to guard the perimeter last season. I had a nightmare last night that Brian Cook was guarding David West, letting him take open jumpers and getting mercilessly pushed around down low by a player not particularly regarded as tough. Then I realized that I was actually awake and watching an old tivo recording. This is simply another early test to see if the nice start is a fluke or true change in demeanor.


Agreed for the most part. This is usually the type of game where the Lakers get lazy and get blown out, while having a randon no name player torch us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Hornets do scare me as we seem to not play very well against them for whatever reason. Tonight, that needs to change. After these two huge wins we've got, we can't melt down and lose a 2nd game at home this early in the season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> just out of curiousity, with odom watching this game in street clothes... in what aspect do you believe the lakers have more talent than the hornets in, besides the most obvious answer in #24?



Does there really need to be more of an answer than Kobe Bryant? 

And I could argue some of the starters are the same level as the Lakers starters, and some are better Hornets. I like chandler over Kwame any day of the week of course. And CP vs Fisher isn't a fair comparison either.

But once they sit down and the bench comes in, who do the Hornets have that really stuff it to the Lakers second unit? At least the way they have been playing thus far this season? Bynum, Farmar, Vlade, Javaris, etc?

And when the Lakers are healthy and they have Odom running the three, with Kobe at the 2?

Just seems to me if not by a mile, at least by a little bit the Lakers are deeper and have more talent over all.

And I'd take Phil Jackson as coach any day.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I had a nightmare last night that Brian Cook was guarding David West, letting him take open jumpers and getting mercilessly pushed around down low by a player not particularly regarded as tough.



:lol: 

And I thought my dreams were bad....


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is a game we must win, to prove that the victories over Phoenix and Utah were not a fluke. The Lakers always have trouble in games like this. I am hoping they do not suffer a letdown.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> which is why they will more than likely lose.


You are probably right...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Does there really need to be more of an answer than Kobe Bryant?
> 
> And I could argue some of the starters are the same level as the Lakers starters, and some are better Hornets. I like chandler over Kwame any day of the week of course. And CP vs Fisher isn't a fair comparison either.
> 
> ...


you dont consider west against turiaf a pretty decent mis-match? surely west isnt much of a household name, but he basically brings you 18 and 8 every night, and in a very efficient manner. I view the lakers as being a team with not much talent, alot of good youth, one superstar, and a bunch of decent hustle players, whereas a team like the hornets has serious talent, but has to get over the injury hurdle and offensive inefficiencies.

and in case you missed the hornets/nuggets game, our second unit was the SOLE reason we stayed competive in the first half and were able to grind out the win. Butler/jackson/pargo is right on par with your backups, however the bigman situation is pretty iffy right now with our lack of depth. 

At any rate, good luck tonight, im not expecting either team to runaway with a blowout tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lakers have decent.. cant think of many decent hustle players we have, only turiaf comes to mind.

i dont see much "serious" talent with the hornets - i think lakers have a little more. besides chris paul, who else has potential to be a superstar? no one really. chandler could become an all-star, if he's lucky.

i think utah is a much better team than NO.. but we might lose to the hornets, since we usually play bad against them.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> lakers have decent.. cant think of many decent hustle players we have, only turiaf comes to mind.
> 
> i dont see much "serious" talent with the hornets - i think lakers have a little more. besides chris paul, who else has potential to be a superstar? no one really. chandler could become an all-star, if he's lucky.
> 
> i think utah is a much better team than NO.. but we might lose to the hornets, since we usually play bad against them.


Evans? mihm? walton? brown? those guys aren't implemented into your scheme because their offensive juggernauts, its because they find their niche as a hustle specialist of some aspect and stick to their role. You can bring up waltons 3pt% last year, but that was just a welcome surprise and was never expected of him anyway.

Why does a team have to have some unknown number of "superstars" in order to be successful? one cornerstone player with a bunch of great pieces around him has proven to be successful in this league, so the thought that every team needs to pull of a boston celtic type roundup is pretty overrated. and FYI, Peja was a former MVP caliber performer when he was with the kings... although those days are long gone, hes still a seriously potent player, moreso than anyone on the lakers not named kobe.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kwame is out for tonights game. 


Per 570


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Kurt said:


> I don't believe the Hornets have worse talent then we do, but I believe we have more upside because of all the young guys on our team.


thats my feelings in a nutshell as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> you dont consider west against turiaf a pretty decent mis-match? surely west isnt much of a household name, but he basically brings you 18 and 8 every night, and in a very efficient manner. I view the lakers as being a team with not much talent, alot of good youth, one superstar, and a bunch of decent hustle players, whereas a team like the hornets has serious talent, but has to get over the injury hurdle and offensive inefficiencies.
> 
> and in case you missed the hornets/nuggets game, our second unit was the SOLE reason we stayed competive in the first half and were able to grind out the win. Butler/jackson/pargo is right on par with your backups, however the bigman situation is pretty iffy right now with our lack of depth.
> 
> At any rate, good luck tonight, im not expecting either team to runaway with a blowout tonight.



Welcome to public opinion. Everyone else agrees with you for the most part about the judgment of the Lakers talent.

But I think some of our talent although not all star quality besides Kobe, and hopefully Odom, is very good at what they do. Ronny has held his own against people far better than West in my opinion. Will that be the case tonight? No idea. Thats the problem with the Lakers last year, is consistency not talent.

I must admit I don't watch many of the Hornets games. Although I'm impressed they beat the Nuggets, so is NY right now. NY could barely beat the wolves the other night but they are beating the Nuggets.

I personally feel overall talent is on the side of the Lakers. I hope I'm right to, because they need the win tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Kwame is out for tonights game.
> 
> 
> Per 570



I'm both happy and sad at the same time. On one hand, I think we REALLY needed Kwame to defend Tyson.

On the other hand I'd like to see Bynum get more minutes.


Whats the reason he is out?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I think we should put Kobe on Chris Paul since the rest of the team seems to be picking up offensively.

Or at least let Javaris match up with Chris Paul if Farmar and Fish cant vover him.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm both happy and sad at the same time. On one hand, I think we REALLY needed Kwame to defend Tyson.
> 
> On the other hand I'd like to see Bynum get more minutes.
> 
> ...



This might work out fine. Chandler is not that much of an offensive player so Andrew won't have to worry about shutting down a premier post player. Plus, having Chandler guard Bynum might keep him from roaming around defensively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

Lakers vs. Hornets - 11/06/07

Tuesday, Nov 6

New Orleans is 3-0 coming off a win at Denver on Sunday. The biggest difference in the Hornets this season is that they are healthy. They battled through injuries last season and were in the playoff picture until the last few days of the season. They are ready to compete at a high level this season. The biggest change in personnel is that they lost Desmond Mason but signed Morris Peterson (3 point threat). New Orleans likes to play at a very up-tempo fast pace. They like to get the ball in Chris Paul’s hands and let him push it up the floor and explore the opportunities. They will set a plethora of “DRAGS” (early/transition screen and rolls) at any location, any angle. When they set up a play other than a screen and roll they still like some variations of the Princeton offense. Defensively, the Hornets usually play man-to-man with Tyson Chandler providing a shot-blocking last line of defense.

Coach Byron Scott will start Paul and Mo Peterson in the back court, Peja Stojakovic (healthy again after missing most of last season – still trying to get his timing/rhythm back) and David West at forwards and Chandler at center. This starting lineup features players who complement each other well. They have the fast point guard who is capable of scoring or setting up his teammates (Paul). They have the shooters with unlimited range (Peterson/Stojakovic) who will spread the floor. The power forward who can rebound, pick and pop and hit the mid range shot (West). They also have the unselfish center who will get the occasional postup but most of his offense comes from lobs and offensive rebound putbacks.

New Orleans also has some weapons coming off their bench. Bobby Jackson provides an offensive spark and can score in bunches. Rasual Butler is a good shooter with 3 point range. Jannero Pargo is a scoring point who can come in firing also. Ryan Bowen brings in unlimited energy and hustle. Melvin Ely can give them a low post scoring threat. Julian Wright is their athletic rookie who is trying to fill the void left by the loss of Desmond Mason.

From the opening tip to the final buzzer we must be ready to defend. All five guys must get back and stop penetration while also finding shooters. Communication is crucial as we might be cross-matched in transition. By taking good shots where we have the proper floor balance and rebounding pattern we give ourselves the best chance to defend this team. A big part of the success we have had in the last two games is due to the fact that everyone who has played has contributed. This is especially true with the guys coming off our bench. The bench will once again be a key tonight.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> This might work out fine. Chandler is not that much of an offensive player so Andrew won't have to worry about shutting down a premier post player. Plus, having Chandler guard Bynum might keep him from roaming around defensively.



Chandler isnt, but David West is.



West killed us and was a difference maker last year when we lost to them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> This might work out fine. Chandler is not that much of an offensive player so Andrew won't have to worry about shutting down a premier post player. Plus, having Chandler guard Bynum might keep him from roaming around defensively.



I hope your right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maurice Evans is also inactive, according to the in-game blog at Lakers.com.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers lost last season’s series with New Orleans 1-2, just their third series loss since the Hornets joined the NBA in 1988-89, the previous two coming in 1993-94 and 1995-96. The Lakers are 7-3 against the Hornets in their last 10 overall games. The Lakers are 8-2 all-time against the Hornets at STAPLES Center and 5-2 against the Hornets at home since the team moved to New Orleans. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 12-5 against the Hornets. When visiting the Hornets, the Lakers are 7-3 in their last 10 road games, having lost all three following the Hornets move from Charlotte to New Orleans. Since the Hornets move to New Orleans, the Lakers have gone 3-1 at New Orleans Arena while going just 1-2 at the Ford Center in Oklahoma City during their temporary relocation. In 2006, the Lakers and Hornets took part in the city of New Orleans first professional sports game following Hurricane Katrina when they met at the New Orleans Arena March 8, 2006. The Lakers won that contest 113-107 behind 40 points from Kobe Bryant. In their most recent meeting, Bryant scored a series record 50 points, becoming just the second player in NBA history to score 50-plus points in four consecutive games. Current Hornets head coach Byron Scott played 11 seasons for the Lakers including his final NBA campaign in 1996-97 with then rookie Kobe Bryant. Additionally, current Lakers assistant coach Jim Cleamons spent the 2004-05 and 2005-06 seasons as an assistant coach on Scott’s staff in New Orleans.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets GO!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let Go Lakers!!! Come out with energy and treat these guys like we treated the Suns!!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Chandler isnt, but David West is.
> 
> 
> 
> West killed us and was a difference maker last year when we lost to them.


Ugh, that's true. Well then, Turiaf will have to play big for us also. No FOUL trouble, please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Few minutes left until tip off! 

LET'S GO LAKERS! LET'S GO! (CLAP CLAP)


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I hope your right.


Yeah, me too.:gopray:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Lamar!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sigh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We are playing pretty bad


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What a terible start.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Interesting that Mihm is starting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't want Kobe getting fancy with the passes. That's twice now he should've shot, and instead he passed. We don't say that often.

I don't like our start so far, even if we're only down 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher's coming out shooting tonight, and so far the results haven't been great (his two makes have been layups). Down 7 early on, but Tyson Chandler just picked up his 2nd foul, so that's good.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Already down 10...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coming off two big victories, you'd think we'd be off to a better start. What the hell is this?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm baffled by the fact that Mihm... Who is full of rust, barely played at all this season so far, and hasn't really played in two total seasons would be starting over Bynum. I mean why on earth would any coach make that decision, especially since Chris isn't fully healthy yet?

And Mihm has been like a stale mate so far on the floor. He is to far from the basket to play the post game right now. And he is dropping the ball left and right...

WTF is all I can say...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Coming off two big victories, you'd think we'd be off to a better start. What the hell is this?


chris mihm is really playing bad


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe please shoot the ball!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play coming out of the timeout. Good job, Ronny!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm baffled by the fact that Mihm... Who is full of rust, barely played at all this season so far, and hasn't really played in two total seasons would be starting over Bynum. I mean why on earth would any coach make that decision, especially since Chris isn't fully healthy yet?
> 
> And Mihm has been like a stale mate so far on the floor. He is to far from the basket to play the post game right now. And he is dropping the ball left and right...
> 
> WTF is all I can say...


my guess would be for defensive purposes. Mihms faster lateral movement in the lane would theoretically cause more of a disruption when paul squeezes his way into the lane and then looks to distribute.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

West is killing us


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny Turiaf is off to a great start for us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronny cleaning up the mess!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There we go Mihm! Dunk it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on, Mihm. What kind of ****ing pass was that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Bynum! Let's hope he continues his string of great play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice block by Kobe! Second time in two games!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with the block!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe finally gets on the board with a perimeter jumper.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bad pass Kobe!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in other news, melvin ely is our teams newly formed black hole.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> If pro is the opposite of con, then is congress the opposite of progress?



Haha, nice.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Too many fouls damnit!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One positive is that I don't think we can play this bad for the rest of the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> One positive is that I don't think we can play this bad for the rest of the game.


I sure hope not, it's been brutal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It doesn't help, either, that we've only had 1 free throw attempt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kurt said:


> I sure hope not, it's been brutal.


Off-topic, but why'd you change your name?

And a NICE play by Farmar to end the first quarter. We needed that BADLY.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Farmar!

Decided to start using real name. I changed it at alot of sites I visit, and decided to do the same here, so it's not so confusing on having different usernames everywhere.

Also... accept my invitation for Poker on facebook. I want my 500 points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice play by Farmar!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

it seems like with kwame out,our defense is confused


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For how well we've all been speaking about our defense, our effort tonight has not been very good. It's the most points we've given up in the first quarter of any game thus far in the season.

And actually, I think it's the most points we've given up in one quarter, period.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

our defense has been terrible so far. Farmar with the big jumper and 1 at the end of the 1st quarter. Big shot. Kobe not really taking that many shots, and Mihm just doesn't look good to me. Looks real stuff


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not having Kwame for all the pick and roll has been terrible for us defensively.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah very dissapointed in our defense tonight...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Box ****ing Out


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is exactly what usually happens when these types of teams play the Lakers. You always want the jumpshooting teams to get their hotstreak over with at the beginning of the game. Sad thing is, they're not killing us on the outside. Look for us to gain control of this game by the third quarter. Also, somebody tell Peja that this is a playoff game and watch him **** his pants.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, we are playing terrible basketball!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ get Turiaf back in the game now. This is terrible. Bynum needs some help in the paint.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook. Anybody figure out why the hell Phil started Mihm?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 by Radmanovic. We need to get things rolling here!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There we go Radman!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad for 3. 

We still havem't added much toughness to the team. And why the heck aren't we giving Bynum the ball every time down with KObe on the bench. He needs to be doing something right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cook. Anybody figure out why the hell Phil started Mihm?


Only guess is he wanted to lose the game. Mihm was awful on defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cook. Anybody figure out why the hell Phil started Mihm?


Kwame's hurt. and I guess he didn't want Mihm getting stiff sitting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Who the hell is Charley Steiner?? PLease get back to the game you glassy eyed putz!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radman!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did I just see Farmar defer to Sasha? :hurl:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think he got a Xbox360


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vladi dadi


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another big 3 by Radman!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, get some defensive stops!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice 3 by Sasha, but way to blow that momentum in a span of about 30 seconds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha stops the bleeding!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kwame's big body and his ability to box out for rebounds is sorely missed. Mihm, Bynum don't give you that right now.

Damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All of a sudden, the Hornets have made 4 consecutive shots, and are up by 9 again. Wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Who the hell is Charley Steiner?? PLease get back to the game you glassy eyed putz!


Probably one of the better Sports Center hosts ever and of course the play-by-play guy for the dodgers radio broadcasts.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jacks a pimp! That is all..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just giving up too many easy shots. Bynum needs to step it up. He's giving us nothing so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know we all love to hate on Kwame, but it'd be great having him out there for defensive purposes. Right now, our defense is atrocious.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why is Kobe sitting so long.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> Probably one of the better Sports Center hosts ever and of course the play-by-play guy for the dodgers radio broadcasts.


I just started watching Sportscenter like 5 years ago. Vin Scully is only person i listen to when the Dodgers are on. but anyhoo. Back to the game.

Too many ****ing TOs!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a HORRIBLE pass from the sideline coming out of a timeout! Wow!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope to heck they call those carries on Wade when he comes back.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Back within 7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are very, very lucky that we're only down by 7 right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice move Luke! Make Peja work!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are lucky to be down only 7.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another nice block!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There ya go, Bynum!

And has Kobe turned into a blocking machine?!

DE-FENSE! DE-FENSE!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum!!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum hitting the boards hard. nice jam.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think having Mihm start really threw the team off. I mean so many bone head moves by someone who is obviously carrying a lot of rust really set the tone negatively. 

Still a lot of time left, hopefully we can get our defense back together again.

It's starting to look like the real likes are returning...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum already has 8 rebounds.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is kwame injured?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every ****ing time we close in on the lead, we mess something up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If CHris Paul playing @ the Rucker?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry, but there was no reason not to start Bynum in this game. Phil needs to drop the whole youth, bias thing and do what is best for the team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man Farmar and Bynum need to tighten up the defense. They gotta play stronger tougher defense. 

Bynum rebounding well tonight though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynums got like 8-9 rebounds already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to stop playing catch-up, and take the lead already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turnovers are also really killing us right now We have 9 to their 4.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sorry, but there was no reason not to start Bynum in this game. Phil needs to drop the whole youth, bias thing and do what is best for the team.



Totally. I have nothing against Chris. I like him actually. But he has a long way to go to be that player he was before the injury. Starting him after not getting any seat time really was a momentum killer and totally crippled a good start.

At least were scoring now. But unless someone besides Kobe, Ronny and Farmar play defense its going to be a long night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Javaris Crittenton!

Let's go Java!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

JAVA time!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Java in!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice finish by ronnie!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have cut the lead to 4 once again - let's see if screw something up here and let them get the lead back to 9-10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, did you guys see that? It was another turnover.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

careless turnovers


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****, get the rebound


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lke with a big 3!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe is playing some kind of defense this season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe been all over the place on D


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Roooooonnnyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a play to end the half!

Somehow, someway, we are TIED at the half!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aww damn, I don't think that last play will count.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****! still a great play none the less


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn!! Dont count. Oh well Too many TOs. We need to clean it up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow what BS....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We got screwed there by the refs. 

We may have takeb the Hornets best shot. 

A couple things are clear. Mihn needs to sit the pine, when may fall behind to start the half if we trot him back out. 

Kobe really hasn't got it going yet. 

Gotta tighten up that defense. Fisher needs to calm down and stop fouling.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, at least we finished out the half a lot better. Turnovers were scary. But our defense in the paint with the help of Kobe, Ronny, and Bynum really helped towards the end.

Farmar had a good half, and so did Luke.

Our bench helped get us going, but our defense in the end is keeping us in the game so far. Hope they really pick it up in the second half, or its going to be brutal.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

At least we played a good second qtr, and came back strong.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We sure do look like a bunch of scrubs out there...and we are playing scrubs...so its only fitting its close at halftime.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kurt said:


> At least we played a good second qtr, and came back strong.



Yup. When you think about how awful we started off the game, it's hard to argue with a 2 point down going into the half.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

+5 with drew, -7 with mihm..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am very pleased with Kobe's defensive effort to begin the season. Imagine if the league didn't implement bogus touch fouls. He would be ridiculous right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> +5 with drew, -7 with mihm..


How about with Cook? He was in the minus the first three games(shocker isn't it?).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has 3 blocks in this game. I don't remember the last time he did that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> How about with Cook? He was in the minus the first three games(shocker isn't it?).


Believe it or not, it's +7.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe has 3 blocks in this game. I don't remember the last time he did that.



To hard to worry about blocking when your waiting to jack up ugly three's.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Believe it or not, it's +7.


I've always liked Cook. Start his ***.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the real question is... Will Phil adjust the starters so that Bynum is at center to open the second half... Or will he stick to his guns and keep Mihm as the starter... :uhoh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

cdr you hate kobe. lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yippekayyay mother****er!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm is bad for defense he's not playing nba level defense right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think the real question is... Will Phil adjust the starters so that Bynum is at center to open the second half... Or will he stick to his guns and keep Mihm as the starter... :uhoh:



:dead:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There we go Fish!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

D fish for trey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> cdr you hate kobe. lol



I do?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher for 3.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We cannot leave west open like that!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

whats gotten into Mihm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe heating up!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Mihm with some nice offensive plays.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

here we go Lakers!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit West open again!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronny!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny got it going tonght


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Here we go,if we can contain West alittle better we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I sure would like to see us build up some kind of a cushion so Kobe can rest a bit longer at the start of the fourth. He may not even need it with the lighter load on his legs, but a rested Kobe is that much more lethal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Much, much, MUCH better start to the second half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe isn't forcing anything kinda laying back getting others invloved.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate it so much when we give up open shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe: 15 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 blocks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I hate it so much when we give up open shots.


As we all do!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Where the hell did Luke's shot go???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja's killing us now, and just like that, we're down 4.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing get to Peja!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 by Kobe - we can't let the Hornets get on a roll.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

big shot by Kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tonya Harding Peja please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why Meeeeee?!!!! Why Me???????


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

turnovers are getting ridiculous seems like every turnover is leading to points for the Hornets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> turnovers are getting ridiculous seems like every turnover is leading to points for the Hornets.



Tell me about... :azdaja:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to be leading to start the 4th quarter! That would be really big for us at this point. We started the quarter off very well, but these last few minutes haven't been too good.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is awesome tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe is awesome tonight.


He's been awesome for the whole season. His defense has been plain NASTY.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

21pts 7 dime and 6 reb for Kobe


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radman answers Peja!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja is unreal. ****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can someone please guard Peja?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Why are they leavin Peja?!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Peja has always liked our building. Peja is shooting us out of the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Peja is butt ****ing us!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... guard him my god...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've hated Peja since his days with Sacramento, and now he's reminding me why.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, could Vlade and Cook play worse defense right now... What a horrific end to the third.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Peja, it is game 7 in the WCF. Now proceed to playing like ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was the WORST possible way to end the 3rd quarter, and now, the Hornets get the ball to start the 4th.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pathetic defense. No Mo evans maybe hurting us tonight, because he'd surely get a shot to guard him. 

Maybe Kobe should switch off and guard him. 

We gotta shut him off. 

We gave up the game possibly in that last 2 minute stretch. darn shame.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we don't pick up the defense like have, we don't deserve to win. This is pitiful.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

this will really anger phil as a coach. he made a usual sub and he gets a 8 point deficit in return.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God Peja is on the bench right now. Wow. 

And WHY is Kobe not out to start the 4th?!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There we go Radman!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 by Vlad, but too bad we couldn't convert on the fast break, because Bobby Jackson just scored.

I'm so ****ing frustrated right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian Cook wrf was that??!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

&%^$!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

cook needs to never play again. why Phil plays him is beyond me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One big difference: the Hornets are hitting all their open shots. The Lakers aren't.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar come on man.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I hate Cook and Sasha so much............


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol too many 3 pt shots but thats what you get with Vlad, Cook, and Sasha in


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

please package Cook for a half eaten donut and some uncarbonated Sprite Mitch!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This line up isn't gonna start a rally they can't defend.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, by the way, Chris Paul has 16 assists and 1 turnover.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good thing for Armstrong's stupidity right there.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe needs to be put in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3-point opportunity for Farmar! That was huuuuuuuge!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Oh, by the way, Chris Paul has 16 assists and 1 turnover.


Yeah his numbers are unreal, as is Peja's.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil's lineups suck tonight.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Farmar has some game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar with the And 1!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to bring Kobe back in. And time to get Cook out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Time to bring Kobe back in. And time to get Cook out.


Commish is wise!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja's about to check back in. It sucks Bynum missed those two shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn it Bynum


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on PJ where's Kobe man


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, we're 4 minutes into the 4th quarter, and there's no sign of Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's offense tonight just has not been good.

And Kobe is still not in...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! Bynum not having a good offensive game tonight!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum looks like crap tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense ****ing sucks tonight. Can we please stop leaving the Hornets open all the ****ing time?! What the ****?!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

come on PJ he left KObe on the freaking bench all that time, I'm getting sick of PJ's mental lapses. He can't sit Kobe 5 minutes into the 4th without odom being around. Ridiculous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is probably ice cold now. Phil is driving me crazy tonight.. this isn't the preseason, why the hell use these rotations?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a horrible possession.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We look pathetic right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, and it was off a timeout... which is unacceptable.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cmon guys!! D Up!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It doesn't feel like we're even trying on defense anymore.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Needed that 3... from Kobe.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

God Kobe needed to be out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass from Luke to Bynum, but if we don't get stops on the other end, it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was a nice alley oop.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! We need some stops!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course, Chris Paul responds with a 3-point play. 

19 assists for him, along with 14 points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn it fish.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Chris Paul is slow roasting us!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I wish Kwame would've played tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

small forward postion amd the pg spot is getting us killed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Peja puts the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow **** this...we are losing to a team of scrubs...thats wonderful.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

well theres the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That's the dagger...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This is over. Lakers let an inferior team light them up. Welcome to last season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kennethto called it.

I bet CP3 wishes he could play the Lakers everyday.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe takes 30+ shots in our next game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> wow **** this...we are losing to a team of scrubs...thats wonderful.


:laugh: damn that 20:1 a/t ratio scrub.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW losing to a scrubbish team when we beat good teams...wow this reminds me of last season...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We've given up 44 points to Hornets small forwards, and people actuallyu had the nerve to suggest we don't need Odom back on this team. 

Walton's defense has sucked and has always sucked. 

He needs to become a 2nd team guy. 

And PJ leaving Kobe on the bench for 5 minutes in the 3th was the difference.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to need what happened against Houston to happen here, only NOT lose.

And that's not going to happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil had a horrible lineup coming into the 4th quarter, and I think that really ****ed us over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So we almost beat Houston, spank Phoenix, beat Utah, but lose at home to the Hornets?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> WOW losing to a scrubbish team when we beat good teams...wow this reminds me of last season...


I'd hardly call the Hornets scrubs. They're deadly when healthy. Doesn't help when the team can't miss a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Story of the game: open shot goes in for the Hornets.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We ****ing leave everyone wide open...what a first 3 game fluke ill tell you that much...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God Damnit!!!! Do They Not See That Theyre Leaving Their Shooter Wide Open?????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hornets are now 4-0. I congratulate them. 

If we don't win Friday against Minnesota, then I'll know for sure that any win this season has been one giant fluke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja's just rubbing it in now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Peja is a POS. Of course he takes another 3.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** this....our defense is terrible..we beat ourselves..we will probably lose to the wolves friday too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well I guess you can see kwame's impact in the pick and roll defense containing Paul. 

47 points by Hornet small forwards


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Chris Paul jus called a Timeout....whatta ****ing idiot. We will rape them next game because of that. and I hope the lakers called 9 time outs when we are up by 30


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

chris paul hornets record 21 assist. Peja record 9 threes for him. Good job LA defense!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i251/Katsukakiyomi/1159226716240.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So we've given up 20+ assists to one player AGAIN? There is NO excuse for that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The real knocck with this Lakers team and the young players is the free and easy games not playing tough defense is the key not just scoring and shooting the ball. 

Plus Peja wasn't challenged by Walton at all so he was just playing offense basically.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It was bound to happen


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...we are terrible...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

IBKobeasksforanothertrade.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Lakers need Mo Evans, Kwame, and Lamar Odom back. Luke could not guard an old lady, Brian Cook is useless and no one can guard the screen roll.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need LO back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is our schedule so damn home heavy early in the season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well it helps the opposing team when we are missing 2/5 of our starting lineup.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Injuries already killing this team. ****!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So we've given up 20+ assists to one player AGAIN? There is NO excuse for that.


Nothing new here bud. We always let players set career highs against us... in our homecourt all the time.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

vlade, sasha, walton, cook lost the game for them. kobe is pissed off - may ask for a trade again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, lets face it.. This team isn't much different than last years team. And our coach isn't much different from last years coach. The rotations doomed us from the start, but thats still no excuse for the horrific defense I've seen tonight. I mean utterly pitiful defense.

Kobe played great, but not enough minutes? (WTF, sure could have used him when we were making that run in the fourth...)

Fish played horrible on both ends of the floor. Foul machine in the first half, and he took some ugly shots. CP was in love with making Fisher look stupid.

Ronny played ok. Not his best game.

Mihm killed our start with two lame turnovers, and no ability to rebound right now. He shouldn't have started, but he did. He shouldn't have started the second half, but he did. This will go down as one of the biggest head scratchers ive seen Phil do. Youth or not, Mihm isn't ready to get this team going right on either end of the court. 

Bynum had a poor offensive game. I don't contribute it to be all his fault. Why give Bynum the ball with 6 seconds left? How many times did we dump the ball on him tonight with no time left. We also got him the ball when he was to far from the basket, while not finding him at all when he was wide open. His defense was very good for most of the game, and he was at least a rebounding machine.

Vlade went up against a shooter that is far better than him. Neither of them can play a lick of defense. But when the guy your guarding has a 30 point night, you look like a chump. 

Farmar should have stayed in the game. Nither him no fish were exactly "stopping" CP, but at least Farmar wasn't fouling him stupidy. And Farmar was making it happen more on the offensive end.

Walton should stop shooting. Whatever touch he had last season, felt up it's last laker girl. 

Cook should take a long walk off a short cliff. He is worthless. 

Sasha should follow him off the cliff.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The One said:


> vlade, sasha, walton, cook lost the game for them. kobe is pissed off - may ask for a trade again.


Thing is, neither Sasha or Cook should be seeing game time. At all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> The Lakers need Mo Evans, Kwame, and Lamar Odom back. Luke could not guard an old lady, Brian Cook is useless and no one can guard the screen roll.


I agree those 3 guys give us physical toughness. They play much better defense than the crap we're trotting out there now defensively at snall forward and center.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did anyone notice that we actually gave up 10 three's to Peja? He almost broke the NBA record.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Thing is, neither Sasha or Cook should be seeing game time. At all.


true...We had this game in the bag if we wanted it. WE jus didnt bring any defense with his today. Hopefully we dont lose to another sorry team in the Timberwolves friday...then all hell WILL break lose!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, lets face it.. This team isn't much different than last years team. And our coach isn't much different from last years coach. The rotations doomed us from the start, but thats still no excuse for the horrific defense I've seen tonight. I mean utterly pitiful defense.
> 
> Kobe played great, but not enough minutes? (WTF, sure could have used him when we were making that run in the fourth...)
> 
> ...


:clap2: execellent:clap2:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im serious about trading Cook for a half eaten donut and some uncarbonated Sprite...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Im serious about trading Cook for a half eaten donut and some uncarbonated Sprite...


****, I'd trade Cook for starvation....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Im serious about trading Cook for a half eaten donut and some uncarbonated Sprite...


That's embarrassing to the donut and the Sprite.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

really, why are Cook and Sasha still on this team? jesus christ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 21* - assists dished out by Hornets point guard Chris Paul, setting a new team record. Previously, Muggsy Bogues held the team record with 19 assists, set in 1989.

*# 10* - three-point makes by Peja Stojakovic—another team record by the Hornets tonight, outdoing David Westley’s eight makes in 2002. Most of Stojakovic’s threes came during a critical spurt at the end of third quarter and the fourth quarter.

*# 5 *- Hornets players in double figures, led by Stojakovic’s 36, David West’s 22 and Chris Paul’s 19.

*# 13 *- more rebounds from Bynum who is quickly proving himself as a rebounding machine in the Lakers first four games of the season.

*# 15* - points from Turiaf—a season high—including seven in the first quarter for the Lakers.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> So we've given up 20+ assists to one player AGAIN? There is NO excuse for that.


Come on, I mean Fisher tries hard, that's what important right, even though his defense is among the worst in the league, as long as he tries that's all that matters.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Did Fisher **** your wife or something? You take every opportunity to bash him.
> 
> He has been great so far this year.


Look at Fisher's play against Paul, that's why I bash him, because he sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Look at Fisher's play against Paul, that's why I bash him, because he sucks.


You do realize that Paul was doing this to Farmar as well? And even Java for those few minutes he played. Though I will agree that for the most part, Fisher had himself a horrible game last night on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME QUOTES*

*Lakers coach Phil Jackson

Phil Jackson on tonight’s finish:*
“What a finish to the ball game, I thought we were going to get some momentum in the 2nd half, we just couldn’t sustain the effort out there.”

*Phil Jackson on tonight’s finish:*
“We had a little run, couldn’t sustain the effort. We had a missed layup situation that could have made it four there, and they came back and made us pay with a basket on our end of the court.”

*Phil Jackson on the play of Hornets guard Chris Paul:*
“[Chris] Paul broke us down and found guys sitting on the line, Stojakovic particularly.”

*Phil Jackson on defending Hornets guard Chris Paul:*
“We tried a variety of different things out there to try and slow [Chris] Paul down, but he got inside our defense and made our guys commit, made it difficult for our players to cover both, guys who were rolling and guys on the corner.”

*Phil Jackson on Hornets guard Chris Paul breaking down the defense:*
“Protecting the basket is your basic instinct as a defensive player. We did a pretty good job against Phoenix the other night but they didn’t hit their 3’s and this team did.”
*
Phil Jackson on the disappointment of this loss:*
“I am not that disappointed with this game actually. We shot 47%, we didn’t get to the foul line but we shot better than they did. We didn’t get to the foul line tonight and that’s a big difference in the ball game. You have to generate everything off the offense without getting to shot fouls. Usually in a home situation you expect to get there. But we didn’t create anything, we didn’t offensively work hard enough to create situations that made them have to work defensively, I thought we passed the ball sloppily tonight, even though guys tried to pass the ball it was poorly done.”

*Phil Jackson on the play of the bench tonight:*
“I think we had plenty of guys that contributed; I mean we had 2 guys off the bench that scored double figures, that’s important. I thought Chris Mimh played a nice second half. We had a 5 point lead there in the 3rd quarter with the ball, but just didn’t sustain the effort. We just couldn’t slow them down and Stojakovic hit a hot spell and just started draining 3 points at a time burst, and that was hard to cover.”

*Phil Jackson on Andrew Bynum’s game tonight:*
“Tonight was not a good offensive night for him, but [Tyson] Chandler was there to meet him on a lot of shots and I thought he rushed things a little bit. So it’s a good game for him to learn from. His rebounding was really good; I thought he did a really good job rebounding for us.”
*
Phil Jackson on Hornets forward Peja Stojakovic’s hot shooting:*
“You got to just take it out of his hands, basically just have to keep the ball away from him. He hit 5 in the 3rd quarter, and probably 3 in the 4th but his game is like that and players that have been on our team know that.”

*Lakers Players

Lakers Guard Jordan Farmar on team’s performance:*
“We weren’t aggressive… We let Chris Paul do whatever he wanted. Tomorrow morning we’ll get back at it at the drawing board and fix it.”

*Lakers Guard Jordan Farmar on defending Peja Stojakovic and Chris Paul:*
“Absolutely, that’s how you’re supposed to play this team. Phoenix is kind of similar, with Raja Bell and Barbosa, and Shawn Marion knocks down some shots, (and) they got Nash... a similar situation with Chris Paul. We just have to get back to the board, continue to work hard and build everyday.”

*Lakers Guard Jordan Farmar on the team record:*
“We have two losses at home, we have to really protect home court, we play well here, (and) we have the support of our fans. To play this way at home is unfulfilling.”
*
Lakers Center Chris Mihm on Hornets’ performance:*
“They were relentless with the pick and roll. And Chris had a really uncanny nack of finding guys when you don’t think he has an angle of getting the ball… totally a great passer. They were drilling shots. Peja was on fire tonight. He’s been struggling a little lately and it sure didn’t look like it tonight. ”

*Lakers Center Chris Mihm on Andrew Bynum:*
“Andrew worked hard this summer. And I know he wants to be a good player. He’s got all the tools. I expect big things from Andrew this year and for his career.”

*Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on Paul and Stojakovic:*
“Chris was obviously making good penetrations and Peja just shot the ball extremely well so it (was) the combination. "
*
Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on team’s performance:*
“I think defensively we have to be a little bit more aggressive. That’s kind of where all our games are gonna be won or lost on our defense on the floor. We’ve been doing a pretty good job as of lately defensively and tonight we let it get away from us."


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> This is a game we must win, to prove that the victories over Phoenix and Utah were not a fluke. The Lakers always have trouble in games like this. I am hoping they do not suffer a letdown.


I hate being right!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> Look at Fisher's play against Paul, that's why I bash him, because he sucks.



Your just a hater. Farmar played almost as much as Fish and got torched just the same. 

If you blame Fish for this loss, does he get all the credit for the win against the suns when he shut down Nash?

Team defense is what killed us in this game. Its the same reason we've had for years now. Team defense wins or loses games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Here's a question. If a player is hot enough to the point where he hits ten three pointers, wouldn't you think to stop collapsing on the penetrating guard?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here's a question. If a player is hot enough to the point where he hits ten three pointers, wouldn't you think to stop collapsing on the penetrating guard?


Why would the Lakers do anything that makes that much sense?

Wouldn't the coach normally call a time out after the first 3-4 three pointers and say DO NOT LEAVE HIM OPEN EVER.

Or for that matter don't you think the coach would refrain from the CP double teams, when he isn't the best shooter on the floor.

The Lakers came out with some bad defense, but Phil's lame rotations really killed momentum anytime it was built. We were simply out coached embarrassed.

I always feel better though, knowing we at least have Brian Cook to count on.

:sadbanana:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

We need to CUT BRIAN COOK. If we don't cut him Phil will kept playing him


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here's a question. If a player is hot enough to the point where he hits ten three pointers, wouldn't you think to stop collapsing on the penetrating guard?


chris pauls too sexy. he attracts men like magnets.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here's a question. If a player is hot enough to the point where he hits ten three pointers, wouldn't you think to stop collapsing on the penetrating guard?


I guess the Lakers were figuring he has to start missing them sometime. That's the only logic I can think of on why anyone would leave him that open.


----------

